# Top 7 Best Official NFL Fan Essentials to Get Your Dog Ready For Kickoff



## Petguide.com

​



> Are you ready for some football?!? Whether your dog is a high-tailing tailgater or a professional armchair athlete, get him outfitted in Official NFL FAN-tastic gear.
> 
> The 2017-18 NFL season kicks off tonight. You’ve picked up the beer, the snacks and laid claim to the sofa for your Thursday night viewing pleasure. Forgotten anything? How about sharing a little of the pigskin magic with your trusted furry sidekick who, let’s face it, will be giving up his evening walk for you. It’s time to let your pooch get in on the action and we’ve got just the ticket. Here are our picks for FAN-tastic official NFL fan gear for your pooch.


Read more about the Top 7 Best Official NFL Fan Essentials to Get Your Dog Ready For Kickoff at PetGuide.com.


----------

